

Designer Combines Papyrus and Comic Sans, the End Is Near - alexcasalboni
https://creativemarket.com/blog/2015/03/25/designer-combines-papyrus-and-comic-sans-the-end-is-near

======
jasonm23
Filth, pure filth.

